# Jakiego komunikatora uzywacie?

## VsMaX

Witam. Mam takie pytanie do Was, Forumowiczow - jakiego kombajna uzywacie. Pytam sie jedynia jedynie tzw. multikomunikatory czyli ktore obsluguja minimum 3 protokoly. 

Mnie osobiscie zaspokajal kopete az do dzis. Zaczal mnie wkurzac bo nie da sie wiele rzeczy szczegolowych ustawic, nie dziala mi protokol ICQ i jeszce pare innych ciekawostek.

Dlatego wlasnie jestem ciekaw jakiego Wy rozwiazania uzywacie?

----------

## msch

zmuszony do kadu i skype, chociaz fajnie by bylo miec jeden, ktory obsluguje oba protokoly. lecz chyba nie ma takiego :/

----------

## Raku

ja czekam na kadu z obsługa jabbera.   :Confused: 

Póki co - nie znam żadnego multikomunikatora, który byłby w stanie mnie zadowolić.

----------

## totencham

Ja używam Kopete, bo jeszcze jarają mnie fotografie rozmówców w oknie. Poza tym fajnie integruje się z Kontactem.

Wcześniej używałem Kadu, ale to nie jest multikomuniaktor.

----------

## Gabrys

Gaim-2.0.0beta4

----------

## Kurt Steiner

centericq  :Cool: 

----------

## Gogiel

ekg2 z jabberem, ircem, gg i tlenem.

----------

## tboloo

Gaim-2.0.0beta5 z jabberem, gg, tlenem i irc-em. Brakuje mi tylko tego co było w psi (używałem gdy miałem kde) mianowicie przeglądarki "usług jabberowych"

----------

## szachy

 *Quote:*   

> ja czekam na kadu z obsługa jabbera

 

a jest jakaś szansa, że coś takiego powstanie ?

od raku: czy ja wyglądam na loga jakiegoś, żeby mnie w [code] umieszczać? ;-)

do cytowania osób służy znacznik [quote]

----------

## Insenic

Gaim-2.0.0beta5

----------

## Odinist

ekg i ekg2 w screenie   :Cool: 

----------

## Klekot

psi: jabber+transporty. zaspokajają mnie  :Smile: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *szachy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ja czekam na kadu z obsługa jabbera
> ```
> ...

 

tak bo nowe kadu 0.5.0 ma "podłoże" pod obsługe jabbera  :Wink: 

----------

## KeyBi

Kadu lub ewentualnie ekg2, gdy pojawi się awaria X'ów  :Razz:  Kiedyś korzystałem z Kopete, ale posiadał zbyt małe możliwości konfiguracji i dostosowania do własnych potrzeb.

----------

## madey

Zdecydowanie kopete!!

Używam gadu i jabbera i jestem z kopete bardzo zadowolony. We wcześniejszych wersjach było gorzej, ale teraz z wersji na wersje jest coraz lepiej. W kde 3.5.5 znowu spora poprawa. Nie zapominajcie, że to jednak dalej wersja 0.12.3 tzn. <1.0.

----------

## backfire

Kadu i ekg, czasami Psi , A co do jabbera w kadu to jeszcze sporo czasu poczekamy  :Sad: 

----------

## garwol

a jakie komunikatory (oprocz kadu) obsluguja przesylanie plikow i rozmowy glosowe z gadu-gadu? jest chociaz jeden taki?  :Smile: 

----------

## noobah

Dziwne że nikt nie używa kombinacji gnugadu + skype. U mnie działa ok i wystarcza do gadu, jabbera i skype.

----------

## wodzik

 *garwol wrote:*   

> a jakie komunikatory (oprocz kadu) obsluguja przesylanie plikow i rozmowy glosowe z gadu-gadu? jest chociaz jeden taki? :)

 

teraz zdaje się nawet gadugadu nie obsługuje rozmów głosowych z gadugadu ;] ja przez długi czas używałem gnugadu, ale ostatnio ma za dużo błędów i się wykłda co chwile, wiec przeszedłem na kadu ;]

----------

## manwe_

Na uczelni/w pracy ekg2 podpięte @screen. Na laptopie ponad rok Psi, ale odkąd trafiłem ostatnio na Kopete i jego HTML'owe style rozmowy, przypomniały mi się stare czasy najlepszego IM'a, jakim jest Konnekt. Wkurzające jest zbytnie nastawienie Kopete na KDE [jak np. brak możliwości zmiany domyślnej przeglądarki w samym programie], czy niemożliwość skonfigurowania wielu rzeczy... ale ogólnie w porównaniu z Psi tak jakoś wygrał i już został.

----------

## rasheed

Psi + transporty.

----------

## PLum

ekg2 w screenie + czasem skype i czasem centericq

----------

## YANOUSHek

Ja używam Psi + transporty, oraz odkąd mam możliwość, to AdiumX, niestety tylko na jeden mało popularny w Polsce system operacyjny.

----------

## endel

Gajim + transporty

----------

## ukl

Osobiście PSI (jabber+gg+tlen+msn) oraz skype do rozmów głosowych  :Smile: 

----------

## rzabcio

 *endel wrote:*   

> Gajim + transporty

 Czytam i czytam... Już myślałem, że nie znajdę Gajima.  :Smile: 

Stabilny, integruje się z Qoudlibetem, posiada avatary przy kontaktach (ktoś wcześniej się tym jarał  :Wink: ).

BTW: Nie próbujcie wersji XP. Nie wiem, czy to wina mojej biblioteki gtk, czy też samego Gajima, ale jest kompletnie niestabilny pod tym systemem.

----------

## endel

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

>  *endel wrote:*   Gajim + transporty Czytam i czytam... Już myślałem, że nie znajdę Gajima. 
> 
> 

 

Tez bylem zaskoczony  :Wink:  dlugo nie istniala alternatywa dla PSI pod GTK, az pojawil sie Gajim - warto dodac ze jest napisany pod PyGTK, uniknieto wiec masy zaleznosci Gnoma.

Niezlym komunikatorem pod GTK jest tez Gossip

----------

## rasheed

Gajim jest nawet niezły ale.. strasznie zasobożerny.

----------

## rzabcio

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Gajim jest nawet niezły ale.. strasznie zasobożerny.

 Nie zauważyłem. A konkretnie - w topa nie zaglądałem, ale zarówno Gajim, jak i Quodlibet - obydwa napisane w PyGtk - chodzą jak marzenie. Tymbardziej, że korzystam z Xfce - tam pasują elegancko.

----------

## rasheed

Konkretniej chodzi mi o pamięć. Gajim potrzebuje jej znacznie więcej niż np. Psi.

----------

## argasek

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

## rzabcio

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Konkretniej chodzi mi o pamięć. Gajim potrzebuje jej znacznie więcej niż np. Psi.

 Taaaak... Właściwie masz rację. Ale z tego co pamiętam są to mało znaczące sumy. Mam obydwa komuniatory, więc postaram się przytoczyć jakieś konkretniejsze dane, skoro już zaczęliśmy ten temat.  :Smile: 

----------

## Lukanus

Głównie Psi na transportach. Jak wysiądą X'y to ekg2 albo cjc.

----------

## argasek

Psi, bez transportów + Skype.

----------

## endel

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Konkretniej chodzi mi o pamięć. Gajim potrzebuje jej znacznie więcej niż np. Psi.

 

To prawda, nawet 2x wiecej. PSI zajmuje z tego co pamietam ~ 2mb a Gajim ~ 4mb - w dzisiejszych czasach to chyba i tak nie na tyle duzo zeby mowic o "strasznej zasobozernosci"?

----------

## szolek

Psi + transporty gg, sms.

skype - rzadko ale używam

----------

## KiLL3R

ekg

Może pochwalcie się swoim theme do ekg? :->

----------

## brodi

 *noobah wrote:*   

> Dziwne że nikt nie używa kombinacji gnugadu + skype. U mnie działa ok i wystarcza do gadu, jabbera i skype.

 

używałem.. ale od kiedy przesiadłem się na kde używam raczej:

psi (+transporty), ewentualnie kopete/kadu

----------

## rasheed

 *endel wrote:*   

> To prawda, nawet 2x wiecej. PSI zajmuje z tego co pamietam ~ 2mb a Gajim ~ 4mb - w dzisiejszych czasach to chyba i tak nie na tyle duzo zeby mowic o "strasznej zasobozernosci"?

 

4 MB? Bliżej prawdy będziesz jak dodasz jedno zero. Psi zajmuje mi po starcie ~17 mb, tyle, że mam dużo iconsetów itd. Czysty gajim z svn zaczyna się od 30 MB..

Pamięć masz słabiutką  :Wink: 

----------

## rzabcio

U mnie dane podobne, ale konfiguracja odwrotna. Czyste, niezmodyfikowane Psi ma kolo 20MiB, natomiast podrasowany Gajim 30MiB.

Ale faktycznie zajmuje wiecej... Choc w samym dzialaniu tego nie widze. Podobnie osobiscie uwazam, ze Gajim jest przynajmniej ladniejszy - mimo doinstalowania Polymera jakos nie moge patrzec na qt.  :Smile: 

----------

## adam1957

Witam!!

Żadnego !!

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## damjanek

Pod Linuksem używam PSI. Zdecydowanie najciekawszy z komunikatorów pod QT.

Pod OSX używam AdiumX. Świetny klient.

Pozdrawiam,

Damian Szeluga

----------

## RedHand

Gaim-2.0.0beta5

----------

## anthrax_

kadu   :Smile: 

----------

## c2p

Kadu do gadu, a do jabbera Gajim, po Psi nie obsługuje jeszcze STARTTLS, więc nie mogę bezpiecznie korzystać z chrome'a.

----------

